# Nu Grape acl soda bottle



## RCO (Nov 27, 2017)

there was an estate/auction last week where I live , for a former antique dealer or collector , I figured more dealer as everything had price tags on it . 

anyways there was a number of bottles , I picked up a couple but were in single lots of 1 bottle or some 2 and was another bidder and he bought some of the others . mostly a lot of 50's and 60's bottles with a few older bottles mixed in . 

one of the bottles I won was an acl Nu Grape bottle , I already have an embossed Nu grape but didn't have an acl yet so it seemed like a good fit 

appears to be a Canadian version , has " Reg Can Pat Off " on front and a dominion mark on bottom but doesn't show a city or bottler


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 27, 2017)

Oh I never knew NuGrape was distributed in Canada.  I don't think I've ever seen one of their bottles.  I wonder how wide their distribution range was.  Maybe only in Toronto?


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 27, 2017)

Cool pick up!.. that's the older ACL version...the later ones had Toronto marked on the back. My early deco style is from Bell Bottling Co. Winnipeg.


----------



## RCO (Nov 28, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Oh I never knew NuGrape was distributed in Canada.  I don't think I've ever seen one of their bottles.  I wonder how wide their distribution range was.  Maybe only in Toronto?



book lists a Wynola corp ltd in Toronto , they did Nugrape , 2 Way and Suncrest , only other city I could find a listing for Nugrape was Hamilton , doesn't appear to be anyone bottling Nugrape in Ottawa 


I've rarely found Nugrape bottles in the wild , found this embossed one a couple years ago down the road when they dug the ditches back , it was near some broken liquor bottles in the sand , how it managed to survive unbroken I don't know ? 

only other nugrape bottle I can even recall finding was part of a broken one when swimming a few years ago


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm pretty confident there was someone bottling NuGrape in Ottawa... they probably were not listed as 'NuGrape'. That's the problem when researching a product that was not bottled under it's name, drives me nuts! 
For instance with NuGrape in Winnipeg it's under Bell Bottling Co., In Vancouver for 2way it was bottled by Stubby Products limited...and I have only found one listing for them in the phone directories from 1955..probably the tear they started up, there was also Mission Beverages bottled by Lucky Strike bottling Vancouver, I'm sure there are plenty more examples.

Anyways here is an interesting add, it's from Ottawa for Wynola but I can not make out a bottler or it was not listed.

Wynola-  The Ottawa Journal, 21 Jul 1939


----------



## BARQS19 (Dec 22, 2017)

Wow, had no idea that Nu Grape was in Canada that early. I have the same bottle from my home town in that bluish color but also in a red color as well! Here's some photos. The green glass is 1946 and the clear, red labeled version is 1942. I was told by a serious collector that only two other towns used the red label but doesn't know why. Maybe held another flavor or maybe even a mistake by the glass maker, who knows. I've seen two other red labeled Hattiesburg Nu Grapes but the condition was about the same as mine.


----------

